# Suche Mitspieler für Assetto Corsa Competizione !



## Torben456 (19. August 2019)

*Suche Mitspieler für Assetto Corsa Competizione !*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Mitspieler, wie der Titel bereits verrät. 
Ich spiele alternativ auch noch iRacing, da hatte ich aber jetzt nen halbes Jahr Pause.


----------



## Orth (20. August 2019)

*AW: Suche Mitspieler für Assetto Corsa Competizione !*

Hi Torben, schau doch mal bei SIM Racing Foren rein.
Mir fallen gerade ein, Abgefahren-Community, RRVGT oder VRLN. Sobald ACC online rund läuft, so mit allem Pipapo, werden die bestimmt auch ne Serie dazu anbieten.

Gut Gummi und Gruß


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Suche Mitspieler für Assetto Corsa Competizione !*

Falls du immer noch suchst, kann ich dir auch das Pcars Forum empfehlen, da werden neben Pcars noch sämtliche andere Rennsims bespielt und bei ACC kommt auch grad Bewegung rein.


----------

